# Can You Help Me With My Shoes Question?



## mathewzph (Sep 15, 2012)

I have notice huge discounts for sports and running shoes online but have no experience buying the shoes. How do I go about purchasing these shoes and what do I need to prepare as I know they require a special mode of payment while purchasing the products.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Oh lord here we go again.

Mathew, what posessed you to register on a watch forum to ask about

buying shoes?

What is going on around here lately, are we in the twilight zone?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I just bought some Florsheim brogues and plain toe Oxfords with leather soles. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> I just bought some Florsheim brogues and plain toe Oxfords with leather soles. :yes:


these will require long slow cooking to bring out their full flavour, best served with a hollandaise and steamed green veg.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Be careful. Many sellers replace the original laces with modern replacements and sometimes they even go as far as putting aftermarket or even repro insoles in.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Be careful. Many sellers replace the original laces with modern replacements and sometimes they even go as far as putting aftermarket or even repro insoles in.


...or even R-soles! :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

and in the photography section man where are the pictures????


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...or even R-soles! :lol:


P-Soles too. :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wrist shot!










Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Wrist shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an auto, or quartz?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Wrist shot!
> ...


No, it's an old fashioned manual.

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


10 D ?? Used to be in the Business... I could tell you some stories!

Edit: Ooopps... US of course!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


8 EEE for that one. With my skinny ankles my feet look a bit like flippers. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Q. You know what they say about men with big feet?

A. They wear big shoes!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


yes yes but which wine to serve ? ... and what about deserts ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> yes yes but which wine to serve ? ... and what about deserts ?


Does this help? 










Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Tut Tut...I'll tell you just like I keep telling my kids.....for Christ's sake undo the laces when you take them off....they're not 'slip ons'.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I retie them after I take them off. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Rotundus said:
> ...


Nothing like a good shoe horn!

Edit: I guess our OP lost interest...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Nothing like a good shoe horn!
> 
> Edit: I guess our OP lost interest...


My old three eyelet Docs ride low enough that I never untie them and just use the shoehorn.

I guess we should get the subforum name changed to: Photography and Shoes. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I guess we should get the subforum name changed to: Photography and Shoes.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Any relatives of imelda on the forum?










:rofl2:


----------



## gilbodavid (May 31, 2012)

I'm confused William, I can see the classy leather strap, but where's the *%Â£&ing watch?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'd forgotten about that. 

Later,

William


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Wrist shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be fully leathered-lined for comfort and wear - nato lining just isn't for me... 

And so to bed.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 17, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> Wrist shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funniest thing i`ve seen on a watch forum ;-)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we should get the subforum name changed to: Photography and Shoes.
> ...


It slipped my mind, I'd meant to post this: http://www.dailymail...ds-neglect.html

Later,

William


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

most comfortable shoes ever - fact!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had that very shoe (in pairs - one for each foot - one shoe per foot - not pair per foot - well possibly, just not at the same time) in both black and brown.

brown shoes now with the great cobbler in the sky (or in landfill more likely) but replaced with the boot version, beaucoup comfy!

more coffeee anyone ???


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> most comfortable shoes ever - fact!


Er, I think you'll find Hush Puppies will trump Clarkes every time matey


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

what the hell was this all about?????


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Davey P said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > most comfortable shoes ever - fact!
> ...


Have one of them too ;-)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IGGULDEN said:


> what the hell was this all about?????


As they say on QI -

*NOBODY KNOWS!!*

* :rofl:*


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> IGGULDEN said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell was this all about?????
> ...


I wonder if the people on the QI programme know that "qi" is an accepted word in Scrabble? Quite interesting, that.

Edit: btw, what *is* this thread about? :dntknw:

.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Edit: btw, what *is* this thread about? :dntknw:
> 
> .


It *is* about three pages long now. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s about poking fun at a fecking stupid spammer


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, actually just good fun and we learned what size shoe William wears.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Well, actually just good fun and we learned what size shoe William wears.


That too


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

threads need a point?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> threads need a point?


Well I`d say this one deserves at least 7 out of 10


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You watch one little bit of TV and miss all the good stuff here...


----------

